# what's your favorite Muskrat trap and set



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been trapping for 40years and tho I've caught a few skrats before , now with the high prices I've gotten the urge to hit em hard . Been using a few float sets and #1 Victor long spring traps and took 31 this spring.Traps here in Alberta are hard to find and expensive when you do { 13$ each } What's your favorite trap and type of set ?I plan on getting supplies on internet sites , any one better than others ?Thanx for any replies .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on the 31 rats awesome job, I have not had the chance to set any steel in awhile being so far in South Florida. I plan on moving to PA. soon and can't wait to get the steel laid.

I purchased Sleepy Creek Long springs "1 1/2's, 2's, 4's, Northwoods #155 Body Grips, Sleepy Creek #455 Body Grips, 110 conibears, Sterling Grizz Dog proof "raccoon trap", and a lot more.. Minnesota Brand!

best wishes and you know "the fence' has to be in your next set of fur pics or it didn't happen!

Minnesota Brand Traps, Epler Fur, The Snare Shop, F+T Fur Harvesters....


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> congrats on the 31 rats awesome job, I have not had the chance to set any steel in awhile being so far in South Florida. I plan on moving to PA. soon and can't wait to get the steel laid.
> 
> I purchased Sleepy Creek Long springs "1 1/2's, 2's, 4's, Northwoods #155 Body Grips, Sleepy Creek #455 Body Grips, 110 conibears, Sterling Grizz Dog proof "raccoon trap", and a lot more.. Minnesota Brand!
> 
> ...


LOL .. That's what I like about this site is the sense of humor ..OK .. the fence is coming shortly .Lots of guys up here have more rats to show than me , many with 150 -200 and the king of rats ,one guy has 3162 for the year . That's almost sick ! How about Duke traps ? I see lots of sites with them on and they are usually cheaper or are they "cheap "? Fleming traps seems to have lowest price on them . Thanx for the reply .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

This is for you Jimmy, kind of a short fence photo.. lol .. Had lots of fun getting them .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ha ha....yep it's official I see the fence....

Duke, Bridger are a very affordable trap, lot's of guy's get the cheaper ones due to trap thief's and more steel for your buck, to catch 3000 "that's insane" in a season you need a lot of steel. As I mentioned I can't really speak on favorite sets or best traps since the closest to trapping/hunting I can get lately is a Cougar at the Blue Martini Lounge here in Fort Lauderdale!

You Tube is an awesome tool to catch up on years of information stuffed into a 10 minuet video. Check out the Bottom Edge set, simply a 110 conibear with little plate "conibear holder" drilled into a landscape brick set on the inside edge of a tree hanging over the creek, set all corners of a bridge the Mink and Muskrats follow the sides of the banks/walls and swim right into your set. Carrots, Parsnips on the triggers of your conibear, 2x4 with your long spring through a hole in the ice, have the 2x4 at a angle stuffed into the mud so the trap/bait is just the under ice with a carrot on a nail just above the trap. Any run/trail in creek/lake headed to the bank den you see jam a conibear supported by furring strips or poles from the videos the rats run right down their trail into you trap.

good luck my Canadian Brother!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Most of my ADC trap'in is in ponds and lakes around here. I use float'in wire drowning rigs and for stack'in up the rat numbers--- good old colney cages cant be beat.

Those are some nice size rats ya have hang'in there C2C. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the comments guys. The guy that caught all those rats teachs trapping courses and uses lots of colony traps for multiple catches. He also has access to good areas . I steer clear of those kind of cougars as my tag has been filled for 33 years .. lol . I have got a few good size rats catcapper , also the smallest one I ever caught , can hardly see him there ,third from the right . I'll give the dukes a try .Thanx .


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't call myself a big 'rat trapper. My catch numbers have always been limited to the minor populations we have from time to time on our creeks. Have done control work for a few pond owners.

Anyway, I like the #1 Jump, #11 DLS or of course the #110 conibear. No offense to anyone, I never get the same kick catching something in a conibear as I do a foothold. Have used some with the "stop-loss" feature, but really don't like two spring contraptions on the same trap. * Every time I trap 'rats, I'm reminded to make 'em on drowner rigs only or the wring-off, just waste your time and hurt the critter. *


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

The only set I've personally been taught is a #110 on a stick under the ice. I just bought some #3 Duke coils and don't see any problems. File the jaws a little smoother and set em. Maybe base plate them with machine chain. For rats I I'd go with Duke for sure, more steel out there, or money for other things.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Beta,

You're trapping will only get funner and funner as that lil guy gets bigger and bigger. I took my boys out when they were 4 and 5 and it was a lot of work to carry them and all the gear...at 9 and 10 they can carry themselves, plus gear and critters.


----------

